# In Sydney now



## royen (Mar 21, 2009)

Its been 1 Week in Sydney and I have been having a wonderful busy time already. My status is I dont have a job and once I settle down and hopefully when I get a job will bring on my family.

Flight was smooth via Thai, didnt have problems with Customs and Quarantine guys told OK to my packaged food, and some masalas(I had declared them in the arrival card). Quarantine would scan your baggage through the XRay machine for sure including your cabin luggage.

Stayed for a day in Parramatta with my uncle and then moved on to find a shared accommodation in Campsie.

Rentwise, I am paying up 150/wk and its a shared accommodation with my own room. Other fellows here are Indians, One Yugoslavian, 2 Pakistanis, 1 Bangaladeshi. In total there are 10 people each having their own rooms. Kitchen, bathrooms and toilets are shared here.

I had to pay 2 weeks bond and 1 week advance rent. But the owner wouldnt pay me a receipt. I find that a bit strange.

Medicare was quick as I just had to show them my passport and I had to fill in a form and they gave me a small chit of paper.

Bank accounts: I opened one with Commonwealth bank because I was told that they were the largest bank with plenty of ATMs around. I opened two accounts 1. Everyday Account(zero balance account,0% interest too) which they would charge me $4/month and 2.NetSaver Account(no monthly charges, 5% interest, but no ATM withdrawal is allowed). Only thing I have to do is do some $2000 transaction per month. That means if you transfer the money from one account to the other the total transaction should be 2000 AUD/month.

Interviews: I have reactivated most of my contacts in linked in and had a few leads here before landing in Sydney. Last tuesday, was my first interview and had to take a train to North Sydney. Interview went on fine and I am awaiting the results from them.

I have a few more leads which I am pursing but these are not major ones, just some 1 to 2 week contract ones, but that definitely would get me started.

Travel: Travelling around is very easy by train. I have not traveled in bus yet, but it should be easy too. Traveling and planning is easy with a site 131500 Transport where you can state the starting point and destination and you can make it from anywhere to everywhere. Traveling is really expensive in Sydney.

Broadband: I took a prepaid mobile broadband (a cousin of Tata Indicom Photon Plus that we have back in India) which gives you speed upto 3mbps(claimed but not really). It costed me $80 a no contract one and rates are for 1GB they will charge around 30 dollars with option of unused data rolling up to next month. I couldnt wait for contract ones because once I got a job I ll throw this and take a ADSL connection.

Thats it friends, hope I have given you some insight of what life is like in Sydney. But its a lovely place and has perfectly matched my imagination. 

I got calls from a few friends here complaining that its been 1 month, 2 months they have been here and not a single interview call. I think the secret of getting calls is to specialize and constantly update to latest technologies so that you stand out of the crowd. The context of jobs is for IT only.

All the jobs/calls was via Linked in and not via Seek. Many guys dont advertise jobs but they find you via Linkedin, either through your activity in the group, or via connections etc. So again Networking is very very important here.

I found most of the jobs coming from Sydney area(especially the north area), 1 call from Canberra, 1 from Melbourne and a small lead from Perth.

I have also got calls 3 of them from US  all willing to allow me work remotely while staying in Australia. But thats a different story which would be too premature to discuss at this point.

Got a few leads here, have 2 interviews this week(both companies are in North Ryde) and have a couple next week. So will surely hit the jackpot soon. Fingers crossed.

Regards,
Roy


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Royen:

Welcome to SYD, thank you for the great write up and I think you're going about the job hunt exactly right. I generally find that a contract position would be a good one to start in for the first job, that way you get your first job experience out of the way and then the next jobs are easier to get. 

And sometimes those contract positions do turn into perm positions (it's a question of comfort for the employer).

With transport it'll be a Green or Orange Weekly pass, can't do better than that I'm afraid.

If you have a moment, do get on the Manly Ferry from Circular Quay, really nice and relaxing way to see the harbour and get to my side of the harbour (Manly side).

If you're the aspirational type you can pick which multi-million dollar mansion you'll move into in 10 yrs .



royen said:


> Its been 1 Week in Sydney and I have been having a wonderful busy time already. My status is I dont have a job and once I settle down and hopefully when I get a job will bring on my family.
> 
> Flight was smooth via Thai, didnt have problems with Customs and Quarantine guys told OK to my packaged food, and some masalas(I had declared them in the arrival card). Quarantine would scan your baggage through the XRay machine for sure including your cabin luggage.
> 
> ...


----------



## royen (Mar 21, 2009)

Thank you Amaslam. It feels great here. 


As of now I am happy with the return tickets because I dont have to travel everyday, but am sure to take on the coloured weekly passes once I get a job.

My train went past the Circular Quay area and the Sydney harbor sight was simply awesome.

Added the multi million mansion to my "list to achieve" dream list. Will surely try to get one in 20 yrs(a bit realistic from my point of view).

I have a question regarding the contract job scenario. Pardon me if my question sounds a bit naive as I have never contracted before. Can the employees take leave for a couple of weeks and when they return carry on with the contract? 
I understand that the contractor will not be paid for the leave period. This is because if I were to get a job, I have to go back home for a week and bring my family. 





amaslam said:


> Hi Royen:
> 
> Welcome to SYD, thank you for the great write up and I think you're going about the job hunt exactly right. I generally find that a contract position would be a good one to start in for the first job, that way you get your first job experience out of the way and then the next jobs are easier to get.
> 
> ...


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Royen:

This is most restrictive in the first year. Usually it is explicitly defined in the employee manual. The standard at my company is:

First 3 months: Upto 5 leave days
3-6 months: Upto 10 leave days
6-9 months: Upto 15 leave days
9-12 months: Upto 20 leave days
Thereafter: 20 leaves days or more depending on management approval.

Most have some sort of "upon approval by management, business needs"

From a contractors viewpoint I think no leave till the contract ends (if < 6 months) and some leave (but not weeks) if contract > 6 months. Should be explicitly listed on employee paperwork or employee handbook, but if not clear you can freely ask the company HR.

As for leaving for a week to bring family I think it's a reasonable request and most employers should be open to it (meaning won't put an objection unless you have < 5 leave days). You can discuss it with the manager when you start or just before you start. 




royen said:


> Thank you Amaslam. It feels great here.
> 
> 
> As of now I am happy with the return tickets because I dont have to travel everyday, but am sure to take on the coloured weekly passes once I get a job.
> ...


----------



## royen (Mar 21, 2009)

That was very informative in indeed. Thank you very much again. This will atleast prepare my mind of how things will be when I start my contract.

Thanks,
Royen


----------



## reddy.n (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi Roy, Wish you all the best with forthcoming interviews. How about earlier interviews that you did in India? Are these interviews at SYD are extension of Interviews that you had in India?


----------



## ashish2410 (Jun 10, 2009)

dear Royen,
All the best for your job search. Few months back i was in the same boat. You are in the right track. To help new immigrants find first job, I wrote a blog. Currently moved that blog to my signature 
Hope it helps
Ashish


----------



## ozsolz (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi Royen,

Thank you very much for writing in detail. I wish you good luck for the Job search. I was looking for information regarding Parramatta and Westmead. Is there any particular reason you choose Campsie like low rent,easy transportation like that.
Which airways you choose from India?. What are the normal interview questions they ask, I mean any general questions. Expect to hear from you soon...


----------



## royen (Mar 21, 2009)

ashish2410 said:


> dear Royen,
> All the best for your job search. Few months back i was in the same boat. You are in the right track. To help new immigrants find first job, I wrote a blog. Currently moved that blog to my signature
> Hope it helps
> Ashish


I have already read your blog ashish and also added my comments. Really informative indeed. Wait till I get a job and then we can plan up a meeting over some coffee/beer.


----------



## royen (Mar 21, 2009)

ozsolz said:


> Hi Royen,
> 
> Thank you very much for writing in detail. I wish you good luck for the Job search. I was looking for information regarding Parramatta and Westmead. Is there any particular reason you choose Campsie like low rent,easy transportation like that.
> Which airways you choose from India?. What are the normal interview questions they ask, I mean any general questions. Expect to hear from you soon...


Well it doesnt matter where you stay because Sydney is so well connected by trains that you can stay anywhere. I found the accommodation in Campsie first so didnt take much time to decide. Anyways, its just for a couple of months and when I have my job, I ll move on to my own unit. 

I flew via Thai Airways. Swadeeka 

The interviews have never been deeply technical, most of them are all questions of how you fit in the team and some team management questions. Some just ask ver high level abstract questions.


----------



## royen (Mar 21, 2009)

reddy.n said:


> Hi Roy, Wish you all the best with forthcoming interviews. How about earlier interviews that you did in India? Are these interviews at SYD are extension of Interviews that you had in India?


Some of them are new and some of them who had rejected me called me back. So have too many interviews at this moment.

I had an interview with a consultant yesterday for the same company I was working in India. I asked him abt local experience. He told me that if you have generic skills like Java/J2EE or Dot Net then they will ask for local experience because competition is huge.

But if you have very specialist skills like Oracle Apps, SAP Basis, Siebel, PeopleSoft, Ms CRM Dynamics then these are absolutely in demand and they dont care about local experience.

I felt a little bit down because so many of us came via the generic route with the visa. However, in the evening I got two calls for generic Java work as well as some on SOA so I firmly think we all have a chance. We need to have the proper strategy and channel to move ahead.

A small tip. Everyday read some self help books which boost your confidence and inner will. This has really helped me a lot. 

Again the context of this discussion is IT only.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hey Roy

So nice to read your post, wish you luck with the upcoming interviews.

cheers
anj


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

Best of the luck ROYEN...... !!!


----------



## reddy.n (Jul 24, 2009)

royen said:


> Some of them are new and some of them who had rejected me called me back. So have too many interviews at this moment.
> 
> I had an interview with a consultant yesterday for the same company I was working in India. I asked him abt local experience. He told me that if you have generic skills like Java/J2EE or Dot Net then they will ask for local experience because competition is huge.
> 
> ...


Roy, Wish you all the very best for job search!!! Looks like you did plenty of work while in Bangalore, and that is helping now.

Our Medicals were finalized today. We are hoping to see some progress and probably visa grant next month!


----------



## ukv1234 (Nov 13, 2009)

dats really gud Royen!!

all the best and keep us posted......great post...really helpful

thanks again


----------



## Faisal (Sep 20, 2009)

Hello Royen

All the best for your job search. Keep posting with your experiences. Are you looking for any part time jobs or courses with TAFE? Also did you get your TFN?

Best Regards

Faisal


----------



## royen (Mar 21, 2009)

Faisal said:


> Hello Royen
> 
> All the best for your job search. Keep posting with your experiences. Are you looking for any part time jobs or courses with TAFE? Also did you get your TFN?
> 
> ...


Thanks. For the moment I have decided not to do any part time/casual jobs. Its just been 9 days, but I might look at it after 2 months. 

No courses planned either. 

I have applied for TFN online, and it will take 28 days to reach me. Medicare would take 15 days to reach.

So still waiting for them

Regards,
Roy


----------



## royen (Mar 21, 2009)

reddy.n said:


> Roy, Wish you all the very best for job search!!! Looks like you did plenty of work while in Bangalore, and that is helping now.
> 
> Our Medicals were finalized today. We are hoping to see some progress and probably visa grant next month!


Thanks! Wish you all the best for your Visa. The journey has just begun.


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

*Job availability*



Faisal said:


> Hello Royen
> 
> All the best for your job search. Keep posting with your experiences. Are you looking for any part time jobs or courses with TAFE? Also did you get your TFN?
> 
> ...


Hi,
I am serving in a Bank (ICT Dept.). I am going to apply for assessment. I discussed with some people who live AU. They discourage me to leave my job current. My working area is windows system, networking and server hardware. Would you pls tell me about the opportunity of this area?


----------



## subbaram81 (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi Roy,

Wish You All The Best for your job search!!
Hope you will land a nice job very soon...!!

Cheers
Subbaram.



royen said:


> Thanks. For the moment I have decided not to do any part time/casual jobs. Its just been 9 days, but I might look at it after 2 months.
> 
> No courses planned either.
> 
> ...


----------



## bishoy (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi Royen,

Wish you best of luck and thanks for sharing.

I was going to ask you and Ashish to give us more details about LinkedIn secrets for your profile to outstand. But I got a better idea, why not all of the forum members in each career to be linked in on LinkedIn 

This way we will benefit from success stories and learn from good profiles, and also we will have strong networks between similar proficient people.

How can we start this? Can we send accounts her on the forum or we will need to go private?

Please tell me if you like this suggestion.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Bishoy:

I think you'll need to go private. Linkedin can be seen as a competing forum or touting another website. Borderline Expatforum rule violation.



bishoy said:


> Hi Royen,
> 
> Wish you best of luck and thanks for sharing.
> 
> ...


----------



## bishoy (Sep 2, 2009)

amaslam said:


> Hi Bishoy:
> 
> I think you'll need to go private. Linkedin can be seen as a competing forum or touting another website. Borderline Expatforum rule violation.


Cool

Although I think LinkedIn is totally a different purpose website.

Let's do this on private.
Anyone find a friend here from the same career, send his LinkedIn profile on private, and for those who got success stories like Ashish and hopefully in very short time will be Ryan, please accept adding people from the forum.

So we can learn from each other profiles and have a great network already once we are in Australia like you guys.

Thanks


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Bishoy
it is a great idea but remember Linked has each and every detail about a person (atleast mine has) and not everyone would be comfortable sharing their personal info with those in the forum.


----------



## bishoy (Sep 2, 2009)

Yes Anj
I think you are right in general
But I just thought...
If we are IT people (for example)
and located or will be located in Australia
There is a big chance we will be colleges anyway
so I think some people may see that it is ok to share linkedin profiles, which are already public ones
everyone is free of course to decide if he/she likes the idea or not, I just thought we have no network at all before migration, this can help

thanks all friends


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

bishoy said:


> Yes Anj
> I think you are right in general
> But I just thought...
> If we are IT people (for example)
> ...


Australia is a VERY BIG place so you may not be colleagues at all


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi royen,

Welcome to Australia and good luck with the job hunting.

Keep us posted.

Dolly

PS you can now proudly change your signature :lol:


----------



## royen (Mar 21, 2009)

Dolly said:


> Hi royen,
> 
> Welcome to Australia and good luck with the job hunting.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dolly and Karen. I have now changed my signature(with pride)


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Royen ur location is still Bangalore


----------



## royen (Mar 21, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> Royen ur location is still Bangalore


OOPs!! Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## samirjain (Feb 22, 2010)

*hi Royen..*

hi Roy,

I am planning to move to Sydney in the month of March..
I have 2+ years of experience in C++,Unix,Oracle as a Software Engineer(Support/Maintenance)..
Please let me know what is the scope of finding a decent job in this field??

Thank you for the precious info that u've given in the earlier posts..
Looking forward for your reply..


regards
Samir Jain


----------



## V2S4R (May 11, 2009)

*Planning to travel on 1st week of April with 457 Visa*

Hi Ryan,

Its pretty usefull Thread I had seen so far for intial startup guys like me in Sydney.
I got my 457 visa weeks back and planning to travel to Sydney on 1st week of Aprill 2010. My employer has not have any openings for me in my skilled area and I should start search my own and co-op up with my employer for the contracts.
I would like to know whether any client letter would be needed while traveling 1st time into Australia with 457 visa?.
I am having around 11 years of IT experience and 6+ years of SAP technical field and found lot of pretty ideal openings for me in Sydney.
But all the consultants are suggesting me to travel and then attend the interviews with their clients.

please enlighten me regarding this condition.

Br
Vanga Reddy
India


----------



## royen (Mar 21, 2009)

samirjain said:


> hi Roy,
> 
> I am planning to move to Sydney in the month of March..
> I have 2+ years of experience in C++,Unix,Oracle as a Software Engineer(Support/Maintenance)..
> ...


Hi Samir,

I think your role should be in demand as Support/Maintenance jobs are always in demand.

What I came to know, is that you have to be specialized in a tool and not on technology. So start planning to do a tool specific specialization which should help.

As such, there are plenty of jobs in generic skills, but the competition is also high.

-Royen


----------



## royen (Mar 21, 2009)

vangareddy said:


> Hi Ryan,
> 
> Its pretty usefull Thread I had seen so far for intial startup guys like me in Sydney.
> I got my 457 visa weeks back and planning to travel to Sydney on 1st week of Aprill 2010. My employer has not have any openings for me in my skilled area and I should start search my own and co-op up with my employer for the contracts.
> ...


Hi Vanga,

I am not sure about the 457 visa thing, but I assume that you cannot join/work for another company if you are sponsored on a 457.

Regarding SAP, yes SAP Basis is a very hot technology here and if you are good at your skills then you shdnt have any problem getting the jobs.

If I were you, I would "Bite the Bullet" and come over and give all the interviews.

-Royen


----------



## V2S4R (May 11, 2009)

royen said:


> Hi Vanga,
> 
> I am not sure about the 457 visa thing, but I assume that you cannot join/work for another company if you are sponsored on a 457.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your precious reply.

I mean to say that I would be travelling to Australia with my current visa and join any company as contract role that will make to stick with my current employer who does not have any contracts for my experience/technologies.

So My current employer will run my salary and other employee terms with the current company where I get the contract.

In this senario would the visa officer question me while entering into the Sydney in the airport?

Will they ask for any more evidense/proofs to show in the immigration check?

Thanks in advance

Br
Vanga Reddy
+919445515350


----------



## ikhan (May 28, 2010)

hi Royen,
could u pls highlight some interview questions asked in java j2ee? 
any comparision with interviews in India?
i m in sydney searchng for job in j2ee have 6 yrs experience


----------

